# looking for a male pure breed gsd only



## germanshepardmissouri (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking for male gsd dog, pure bred, pure black or tan and black, or red and black, no white please, dont have to be a puppy, as long as he was temperament tested, Iam in Missouri, I can retraining if necessary, looking for a dog with soem backbone, have references and plenty of experience, thanks iam in Missouri:wild::help:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Just to let you know in case you are wondering why you might not get any replies...

Breeders here are serious about their puppies.

If you don't have time to spell check, and grammar check your post, they probably don't think you are too serious about this future puppy.

They also would probably like to know why you want the dog?

Titling, home protection, companion,...breeding?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Check Petfinder.com and see who is available in your area - great resource to try if you haven't already.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

germanshepardmissouri: you're not going to find
any german shepards on this forum.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad... welcome to the world of avatars. How many years did it take you to figure out how to post one?!?

OP... check petfinder.com and your local shelters. Check all the threads below this one in the rescue section. There are tons of dogs looking for homes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Also many shelters/rescues are serious about where their dogs go too and would want to know why you want a dog and will have to go through a screening process.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

oh my goodness!!! doggie dad has an avatar! yay!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

backbone? why?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't figure it out. my GF was on the phone and i said to her
"when you get off the i want to post a pic". she said "pull
up the forum". she post the pic while she was on the phone.
duh on me. lol.



Lucy Dog said:


> doggiedad... welcome to the world of avatars. How many years did it take you to figure out how to post one?!?
> 
> OP... check petfinder.com and your local shelters. Check all the threads below this one in the rescue section. There are tons of dogs looking for homes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

and you thought i didn't have a dog. lol.



chelle said:


> oh my goodness!!! doggie dad has an avatar! yay!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> and you thought i didn't have a dog. lol.


Must admit I was only halfheartedly looking at this thread til I saw your avatar and thought "Hey he has an avatar" Well done.....Loki is gorgeous!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks.



sparra said:


> Must admit I was only halfheartedly looking at this thread til I saw your avatar and thought "Hey he has an avatar" Well done.....Loki is gorgeous!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

germanshepardmissouri

Sorry you met the grammar police on one of your first posts. I do think people often read between the lines and leap to assumptions.

Your are looking for a male

Rescue not breeder? Since you posted in the rescue forum.

Black and tan or black and red does not give a lot of information. There are many different "types" of GSDs and color one of the more minor characteristics.

What are the goals - what specifically do you want to do with the dog as it will color the recommendations.

What does it mean "a dog with some backbone" - are you just not looking for a nervebag or are you looking for a dog for bitework etc?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also apologize for the 'nay sayers' and perfect speller police

In Missouri one I can recommend is Crooked Creek Ranch (she has a website and is a member of this forum), of course she'll have to approve you and decide if she has a puppy that suits your wants and needs but you can check her out. 

Or as others have said, rescue/petfinder.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I have looked at Crooked Creeks dogs online, they are beautiful! What part of MO are you in? There are quite a few GSD specific rescues if that is an option....you may have to wait until a puppy becomes available though, probably not too long. Unfortunately there are a lot around here that end up in rescues.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck on your search for a GSD! They are wonderful dogs!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I also apologize for the 'nay sayers' and perfect speller police
> 
> In Missouri one I can recommend is Crooked Creek Ranch (she has a website and is a member of this forum), of course she'll have to approve you and decide if she has a puppy that suits your wants and needs but you can check her out.
> 
> Or as others have said, rescue/petfinder.


Nice response.
As one who is guilty of being spelling/grammar police I agree that it is more important to be helpful than to be correct.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry for contributing to it but this is big-Doggiedad, your dog is gorgeous! Maybe you can get you GF to post some more pics of him!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Nice response.
> As one who is guilty of being spelling/grammar police I agree that i*t is more important to be helpful than to be correct.*


I agree, especially since we are all here (hopefully) because of our german shepherds and not for free grammar lessons.lol


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

germanshepardmissouri said:


> Looking for male gsd dog, pure bred, pure black or tan and black, or red and black, no white please,* dont have to be a puppy,* as long as he was temperament tested, Iam in Missouri, I can retraining if necessary, looking for a dog with soem backbone, have references and plenty of experience, thanks iam in Missouri:wild::help:


You know people.....There are sooo many PB GSDs in shelters awaiting death. The OP is looking for a PB male GSD that does NOT have to be a puppy. Instead of pointing him the direction of one of those many dogs, he is corrected for his spelling. 

Many highly intelligent people are poor spellers. My father was a GA farm boy. He didn't have a lot of formal education. He murdered the English language. He was a WWII veteran, an incredible person, a good man and an excellent dog owner. If he had ever tried to post here looking for a dog, he would have been laughed off the board. That hurts me and makes me very sad. In providing a loving home to a dog.....Spelling doesn't count.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> I have looked at Crooked Creeks dogs online, they are beautiful! What part of MO are you in? There are quite a few GSD specific rescues if that is an option....you may have to wait until a puppy becomes available though, probably not too long. Unfortunately there are a lot around here that end up in rescues.


Too late to edit....I did miss that you said doesn't have to 
be a puppy. In that case. I know on the East side of the state there 
is Serendipity German Shepherd Rescue to name one of many. So 
if you let me know what part of MO you are in, I could suggest more 
rescues.

I agree with some of the others. My father is a (very) sucessful business man who has worked hard his entire life and built and maintained a solid business, his handwriting and spelling are atrocious. There is not a corelation between responsible dog ownership and spelling. Like I said my dad can't spell, and Kaos still LOVES when he comes to visit.


----------

